# After a soak in the bath



## SB2015 (Dec 30, 2017)

i treated my self to a long soak in the bath with a book and a glass of wine.
The pump was off so I ended up with an hour off my pump (yes I topped up the hot water)
I checked levels before retiring (5.6) but then we waxed a table that we had sanded so that it could dry off overnight.  That took 30 min.  By the time I was upstairs my levels were 12.9!!!  This was about 2 hours after my bath.
I did the usual checks on connections, pump turned on, cannulas site, ...
Nothing wrong so the only thing I could think of was the 1 hour disconnection.

Does anyone else laze around for as long in a bath, and if so what do you do after?
TBR after, give the missing bolus ( it won’t be showing in BG straight after the bath).


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

No. In & out but my Medtronic is waterproof. Like it that much I still take it off.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 30, 2017)

Haven't had a regular bath for years, since before I had my pump, we shower and now we can't bathe cos we haven't got one.  However - more than the statutory 20 mins in a hot tub sends me hypo whereas I'd never spend much time in an actual bath cos always living in hard water areas you get so much soap scum it can't be healthy, yuk.

The tub has filters and no soap - but shedloads of bubbles if we turn the air jets on full LOL


----------



## Radders (Dec 30, 2017)

Not baths but if I go swimming and then have a shower and wash my hair I have to be careful if I’m disconnected for much more than 45 minutes. Suits me as I get really bored swimming for more than 30 minutes anyway!


----------



## grainger (Dec 30, 2017)

I wear mine in the bath - normally just rest it on the side and only occasionally knock it in but it’s medtronic so waterproof.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 30, 2017)

grainger said:


> I wear mine in the bath - normally just rest it on the side and only occasionally knock it in but it’s medtronic so waterproof.


I like the idea of that, and wonder whether I could manage to keep the pump out of danger. 
 I really like having a bath.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm new to the pumping game but as grainger and Hobie said the 640G is waterproof.  I have showers rather than baths so I'm in and out within a few minutes however I still take it off.  Not sure what I'd do with it otherwise - holding it in one hand makes it difficult for shampoo/shower gel.  I suppose I could let it hang free but I'm not sure I'd want to be viewing any extra dangly bits!  (Possibly TMI)!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 1, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm new to the pumping game but as grainger and Hobie said the 640G is waterproof.  I have showers rather than baths so I'm in and out within a few minutes however I still take it off.  Not sure what I'd do with it otherwise - holding it in one hand makes it difficult for shampoo/shower gel.  I suppose I could let it hang free but I'm not sure I'd want to be viewing any extra dangly bits!  (Possibly TMI)!


I think holding the wine and the book precludes hanging onto anything else whilst in the bath!!!


----------



## stephknits (Jan 1, 2018)

Luckily my Omnipod just goes in with me.  I would be hopeless at remembering to take off or reconnect afterwards, or remember if I had put on an extended bolus.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2018)

When I have a bath or go swimming I calculate how much basal that I've missed whilst disconnected and then do that amount as a bolus as soon as I reconnect.


----------



## Radders (Jan 2, 2018)

AJLang said:


> When I have a bath or go swimming I calculate how much basal that I've missed whilst disconnected and then do that amount as a bolus as soon as I reconnect.


Don’t you find that you need less basal when swimming anyway? I certainly do!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 2, 2018)

I have enough Glucojuice before I swim to cover what I'm going to do to stop a hypo whilst in the pool but then find that need to compensate when I reconnect for the basal that I've missed. I'm not sure if this because my hourly basal is quite high in comparison to the basal of some other people. I'm sure that there's a way of sorting this out with TBR's but I've never been able to work it out satisfactorily.


----------



## Radders (Jan 2, 2018)

AJLang said:


> I have enough Glucojuice before I swim to cover what I'm going to do to stop a hypo whilst in the pool but then find that need to compensate when I reconnect for the basal that I've missed. I'm not sure if this because my hourly basal is quite high in comparison to the basal of some other people. I'm sure that there's a way of sorting this out with TBR's but I've never been able to work it out satisfactorily.


I’m not sure a TBR can help if you’re disconnected. In fact you have a TBR right there, of 0%!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2018)

Pumps are so adaptable


----------



## tigerella (Feb 21, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> i treated my self to a long soak in the bath with a book and a glass of wine.
> The pump was off so I ended up with an hour off my pump (yes I topped up the hot water)
> I checked levels before retiring (5.6) but then we waxed a table that we had sanded so that it could dry off overnight.  That took 30 min.  By the time I was upstairs my levels were 12.9!!!  This was about 2 hours after my bath.
> I did the usual checks on connections, pump turned on, cannulas site, ...
> ...


Did you consider the effect of the alcohol and the exercise waxing a table.  Some people get a delayed reaction , tests rise before they fall back to normal.  If your tests are within your upper and lower rates  i would not take immediate action but consider retesting a bit later.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 21, 2018)

tigerella said:


> Did you consider the effect of the alcohol and the exercise waxing a table.  Some people get a delayed reaction , tests rise before they fall back to normal.  If your tests are within your upper and lower rates  i would not take immediate action but consider retesting a bit later.



Not sure about others, but for me the physical activity of waxing a table, and the potential BG lowering effect of alcohol would have made me expect lower numbers not higher numbers. Or at least the 1hr disconnect to be slightly offset.

Plus I gather lying in hot water is supposed to make you more insulin sensitive (eg why we are advised to avoid saunas and hot tubs) - so again @SB2015 seems to be having an unexpectedly large rise for just 1hr's disconnect.

I would be thinking about whatever food had been consumed that evening and any possible BG rise that could be attributed to that... plus good ole basal rate changes - which can happen any time and be hidden among other activities/events.

The only way to know for sure I guess, is to have lots more 1hr baths with book and wine to try to establish a pattern. All in the name of research, of course.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not sure about others, but for me the physical activity of waxing a table, and the potential BG lowering effect of alcohol would have made me expect lower numbers not higher numbers. Or at least the 1hr disconnect to be slightly offset.
> 
> Plus I gather lying in hot water is supposed to make you more insulin sensitive (eg why we are advised to avoid saunas and hot tubs) - so again @SB2015 seems to be having an unexpectedly large rise for just 1hr's disconnect.
> 
> ...


Research is indeed important, and since starting this thread, my research has told me to enjoy the book, the wine and the soak. I now just replace the missed basal and then use Libre to check for any issues following.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2018)

I used to keep in the North Sea 3 days a week . No alcohol    Honest


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 21, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> No. In & out but my Medtronic is waterproof. Like it that much I still take it off.



Is that the 640g which is waterproof?  I dudbt know that.  I always took it off for swimming.
PS.  i,ve been puzzling, what does one do to stop the pump getting stolen at the beach if they havent got a waterproof one.  Hmmm.


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 21, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not sure about others, but for me the physical activity of waxing a table, and the potential BG lowering effect of alcohol would have made me expect lower numbers not higher numbers.
> 
> The effect of booze on me at least is
> Initial BG level increase decrease initial BG level.  That's fine if you test before drinking and so know what your initial BG was.  But if you forget and test as you go, it's very difficult if not impossible to work out which part of the up and down you,re at.
> ...


----------

